# Slingshot training with Madison Parker



## Cedricv (May 31, 2011)

Hi all,

It's my first post on this forum and I'd like to share the amazing experience I had this past week.

First of all, I'm French, so my sincere apologies for any mispelling or strange word in this post.

I just travelled to Florida to do some training with Madison Parker, from Primitive Supply. On top of Survival skills and Bow making, I had the real pleasure to learn from Madison how to build slingshots (natural and plywood) and how to use them. I'm definitely hooked. I enjoyed every single minute of the time I spent in Marianna, FL and it was extremely interesting to see Mad's expertise when it comes to slingshot manufacturing. I learnt that every detail is important...









Thanks to Madison and his wife Star, not only for the training, but also for recommanding the Slingshot Forum. It's full of useful information and i'll be glad to learn from this community of slingshot aficionados.

Cedric.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Cedric. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Cedric, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome! I'm pleased to meet you.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum u should learn lots here!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Cedric, sounds like your off to a great start. Welcome to the forum.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!! As if your first welcome to the slingshot world was from Madison! You have met one of the best already whats next?!! welcome


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll bet you really did have quite the time with Madison. A definite "bucket list" type of thing to do for many of us!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard and I bet you learned a lot of things.

Raymond


----------



## Cedricv (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your very warm welcome.

I did have a good time with Madison and I'm looking forward to be back in France to practise my slingshot techniques with my "natural"

Cheers

Cedric.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Wecolme!!















SR


----------

